# Comment supprimer un podcast à partir de l'ipod nano 7g ?



## The_ferret (11 Novembre 2012)

salut 
je voudrais savoir comment supprimer un podcast à partir de l'ipod nano 7g.
Je savais comment faire sur les anciens ipod touch 2g mais la manip ne fonctionne pas avec l'ipod nano 7g.. 
merci


----------

